# New Trailer of DAV (German Arnis Association)



## Dieter (Nov 18, 2009)

DAV (The German Arnis Association) has produced a New Trailer about Modern Arnis.

http://www.modern-arnis.de/english/frameset.html

Enjoy!

Dieter


----------



## graywolf (Nov 21, 2009)

Very nice..I loved the field scene...Your old student ..Howard Vanderbeck


----------



## chris arena (Nov 22, 2009)

Deiter:

I wish that more trailers promoting our art such as yours where out there. I have also noticed the Polish Modern Arnis groups have some very good vid's on U tube as well. In the states, we have good people, but you guys know how to visually market this art!!!

I think that what shows best in all of these video's is the quality of the students attending. In my mind, this goes farther than the high-zoot techniques! The photos of men, women, children training and showing a wide range of skills and having fun at the same time goes a lot farther than a bunch of "no tap out" toughguys anytime! Your students look healthy and intelligent but are no pushovers.

I consider Modern Arnis to be nothing more that MMA for the average street guy and if anybody out there, looking for a martial art saw your video's and if a school was nearby, how could he not help but stop by and check it out!

Chris A


----------



## Mark Lynn (Nov 22, 2009)

Dieter

Excellent clip.  That is really a great production.

Mark


----------



## Dieter (Nov 23, 2009)

chris arena said:


> Deiter:
> 
> I wish that more trailers promoting our art such as yours where out there. I have also noticed the Polish Modern Arnis groups have some very good vid's on U tube as well. In the states, we have good people, but you guys know how to visually market this art!!!
> 
> ...



Hello Chris,

thanks for your comment. I agree with your statements which show us, that  the clip transported exactly the message we wanted.


Greetings

Dieter


----------



## Dieter (Nov 23, 2009)

The Boar Man said:


> Dieter
> 
> Excellent clip.  That is really a great production.
> 
> Mark



Hi Mark,

thanks for your comment.
Hope to hear from you soon.

Dieter


----------

